# Commute for the kids or the Hubby?



## JodyMorris (Feb 1, 2013)

Hello,

We are relocating from Perth to KL in the next couple of months and would love some housing help. The children, 11 and 8, have places at the Australian School (fingers crossed) so I am trying to decide where to live. 

Gita Bayu is attractive to me as it is so close to the school but my husband will have to commute to the towers daily for work. He prefers public transport, I think he could catch a train?

Bangsar is another attractive option... The school bus stops there but I worry that it will be a long commute for them. There may also be less kids for them to play with living around us if we move there. I also wonder about smog/air quality in the 'burbs closer to KL.

We have a generous housing allowance so I am looking forward to finding somewhere nice to live.

Any comments or opinions would help! 

Jody


----------



## Eviebell (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi Jody 
I think better hubbie commutes than the kids! 
They will be tired enough after a long day at school. We have opted for my husband to commute in KL to work and I'll walk/drive my child to school. He will also drive to work. Heard the public transport wasn't that popular with expats. Anyway he can only drive work as the train system isn't great where he will be based. X


----------



## mareta2006 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Jody, I can help you with finding accommodation, you can PM me. We chose commuting for husband, and live opposite school. It's very convenient especially if your kids will be having CCA"s.


----------



## JodyMorris (Feb 1, 2013)

Well we did the opposite to what everyone else chose/suggested. After actually trying the commute from Gita Bayu to KLCC (yeah, it's not fun) we have settled on a gated/guarded place in Ampang. There's lots of grassy areas and a pool for my boys to play in, I can walk to the shops and the office isn't too far away for Mr. I hope the kids like the bus!


----------

